#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Рис

## Лери

Яйцо в крутую с гречкой, это очень вкусно  :Smilie: 

Кстати, раз уж речь зашла о кулинарии, кто-нибудь может поделится рецептом, как готовить рис, что б был рассыпчатый? А то у меня все время как каша получается. От чего это зависит, от способа готовки, или от самого риса?

----------

Кузьмич (27.10.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Яйцо в крутую с гречкой, это очень вкусно 
> 
> Кстати, раз уж речь зашла о кулинарии, кто-нибудь может поделится рецептом, как готовить рис, что б был рассыпчатый? А то у меня все время как каша получается. От чего это зависит, от способа готовки, или от самого риса?


От вида риса и количества воды. Если нужно просто рис сварить, то можно много воды налить, сварить до нужной кондиции и слить лишнее. Если что-то вроде плова, то для басмати я наливаю чтобы вода была на два пальца выше риса, желательно кастрюлю с толстым дном (а ля утятница) и варить на маленьком огне, тогда не разварится. Если взять желтый рис ("в масле" или как он там правильно называется), то с ним намного проще - он никогда не развариться, но я его не люблю.

----------

Буль (26.10.2012), Лери (26.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Кстати, раз уж речь зашла о кулинарии, кто-нибудь может поделится рецептом, как готовить рис, что б был рассыпчатый? А то у меня все время как каша получается. От чего это зависит, от способа готовки, или от самого риса?


От всего. И сорта риса бывают разные, и способы его приготовления.

Самый общий и простой способ: возьмите двойной объём кипятка, лавровый лист, засыпьте рис басмати, дайте закипеть, убавьте огонь до минимума и закройте крышкой. Дайте рису не спеша впитать воду. Когда внизу перестанет шкворчать вода -- взбейте его вилкой, чтобы вышел пар. Если рис не дошёл -- значит Вы оставили сильный огонь, или не плотно закрыли крышку.

----------

Кузьмич (27.10.2012), Лери (26.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Если что-то вроде плова, то для басмати я наливаю чтобы вода была на два пальца выше риса


Басмати для плова не так уж хорош: мало зирвака впитывает. И с зирой не очень сочетается из-за своего запаха. А какой плов без зиры?  :Wink:  Лучше бы туда круглый класть.

----------

Вова Л. (26.10.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

Идеальный способ приготовления риса - это использование рисоварки. В ней же отлично готовить гречку. В России,вроде как,это называется мультиваркой в самой базовой комплектации. Правда стоят они в России дороговато. В таиалнде реблей 500-900, а вот в России больше 2 тыс.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

> Басмати для плова не так уж хорош: мало зирвака впитывает.


Зато басмати годится для пловов иранско-азербайджанского типа, где рисовая и мясная (или какая еще там) часть готовятся отдельно, а зира не используется.

----------

Буль (26.10.2012), Кузьмич (27.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2012)

----------


## Alex

А вот как готовят рис среднеазиатские и российские корейцы.

Круглый (только круглый) рис хорошо промывается несколько (3–7) раз и затем заливается холодной водой так, чтобы вода прикрыла ладонь, плашмя лежащую на рисе (тут, конечно, зависит от сорта риса и т.д., иногда надо чуть больше, иногда — чуть меньше). Казанок ставится на огонь (именно казан, в эмалированной посуде все пригорит на фиг). Когда вода начнет закипать, огонь можно чуть уменьшить. Как только вода сверху риса выкипит (но останется в его толще), огонь уменьшить до минимума и закрыть казанок крышкой. Через 12 минут снять с огня и тут же выложить рис на блюдо. Когда рис остынет, он станет резиновый и невкусный, поэтому правильная хозяйка готовит рис к каждой еде, не оставляя впрок.

Это основной продукт питания корейцев. Но его едят не сам по себе, а обычно с каким-нибудь корейским супом (опускают рис в суп, что чаще, или зачерпывают ложкой рис, а потом суп). Поэтому корейцы едят рис ложкой, а не палочками. Беднота вместо супа просто кладет рис в воду (паби-мури, т.е. "рис-вода" — гадость страшная).

Казанок с прилипшими к стенкам остатками риса потом ставится на огонь, рис медленно отсыхает. Эти рисовые поджарки называются "комачи". Корейская беднота грызла их, как чипсы (это уже не для моих зубов, вернее, того, что от них осталось). Еще в этом казанке кипятили воду и потом пили ее вместо чая (хотя за годы среднеазиатской ссылки наши корейцы научились и полюбили пить чай).

Все это относится к корё сарами, т.е. потомкам северокорейских переселенцев из провинции Хамгёндо, живущих в Средней Азии и России. В самой Корее, возможно, всё несколько иначе.

----------

AndyZ (26.10.2012), Буль (26.10.2012), Владимир Баскаков (31.10.2012), Кузьмич (27.10.2012), Кунсанг (26.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2012), Чиффа (27.10.2012), Эделизи (06.12.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> А вот как готовят рис среднеазиатские и российские корейцы.
> 
> ........
> 
> Все это относится к корё сарами, т.е. потомкам северокорейских переселенцев из провинции Хамгёндо, живущих в Средней Азии и России. В самой Корее, возможно, всё несколько иначе.


В Ю.Корее используют рисоварки. И моск себе не греют.

----------


## Alex

Да и у нас используют. Но вдруг кто захочет попробовать — что же, рисоварку ради одного раза покупать?

----------

Буль (26.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Зато басмати годится для пловов иранско-азербайджанского типа, где рисовая и мясная (или какая еще там) часть готовятся отдельно, а зира не используется.


Так не умею  :Frown:  Расскажите, пожалуйста, подробней!

----------

Кузьмич (27.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Идеальный способ приготовления риса - это использование рисоварки. В ней же отлично готовить гречку. В России,вроде как,это называется мультиваркой в самой базовой комплектации. Правда стоят они в России дороговато. В таиалнде реблей 500-900, а вот в России больше 2 тыс.


А чем рис из рисоварки принципиально лучше, чем из кастрюли? Стоит ли мне на рисоварку деньги тратить?

----------


## Neroli

> А чем рис из рисоварки принципиально лучше, чем из кастрюли? Стоит ли мне на рисоварку деньги тратить?


Мне очень нравится рис, который варит моя мультя. У меня так никогда не получалось. Сын добавки просит всегда. Согласно описанию режима, там температура три раза меняется за время варки, воспроизвести это на электрической плите не возможно, imho.

----------

Буль (26.10.2012), Кузьмич (27.10.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

Да, в мультиварке у меня тоже рис получается лучше чем просто в кастрюле. Хотя при определенном искусстве возможно и обратное. Опять же рис хорошо залить с вечера, чтобы к утру он сготовился. Вроде у него при этом щелочность повышается (так я слышал).

----------

Буль (26.10.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

А я у мульти научился - в последние разы вроде не сильно хуже. 
Что интересно у Бао - в кипяток. Не практикую, надо опробовать. Замачивать на полчаса - не брезгую.



> А чем рис из рисоварки принципиально лучше, чем из кастрюли? Стоит ли мне на рисоварку деньги тратить?


тем что за ней совсем не надо следить. Этим удобно - засыпал-ушел. Качество пусть и среднее, или чуть лучше - гарантировано. И тем, что она может держать подогретой к сроку еду. Похлебкин, кстати - рекомендовал...

----------


## Alex

> Так не умею. Расскажите, пожалуйста, подробней!


А я тоже не умею  :Cry:  С этим вариантом я встречался только в качестве едока. Но попробую расспросить.

----------

Буль (26.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Мне очень нравится рис, который варит моя мультя. У меня так никогда не получалось. Сын добавки просит всегда. Согласно описанию режима, там температура три раза меняется за время варки, воспроизвести это на электрической плите не возможно, imho.


Вобщем, надо к какому-нибудь владельцу мультиварки в гости набиться...  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> А я у мульти научился - в последние разы вроде не сильно хуже. 
> Что интересно у Бао - в кипяток. Не практикую, надо опробовать.


Это не всегда нужно. Кипяток ошпаривает зерно сверху, и оно не разваривается. Но варить потом нужно медленно.




> Замачивать на полчаса - не брезгую.


Если Вы замачиваете -- кидать в кипяток бесполезно. Он уже набух.




> тем что за ней совсем не надо следить. Этим удобно - засыпал-ушел.


Когда я засыпаю рис -- я занимаюсь другой готовкой.  :Wink: 




> И тем, что она может держать подогретой к сроку еду. Похлебкин, кстати - рекомендовал...


А почему просто не приготовить еду к сроку?

----------


## AndyZ

Бао, по поводу мультиварки\рисоварки. Одно из самых больших преимуществ данного устройства это равномерное тепло, почти как в чугунке в печке. А если еще с керамической вставкой, то даже лучше. Во многих китайских забегаловках именно так и готовят рис - в рисоварке.

----------

Буль (26.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, по поводу мультиварки\рисоварки. Одно из самых больших преимуществ данного устройства это равномерное тепло, почти как в чугунке в печке. А если еще с керамической вставкой, то даже лучше. Во многих китайских забегаловках именно так и готовят рис - в рисоварке.


Да, при больших количествах готовки это важно. Но на 2-4 порции? Есть ли смысл?

----------


## Alex

Вот про разные иранские варианты плова (из блога посла Ирана в Росии г. Резы Сажжади). Только, судя по всему, они откуда-то скопипащены  :Smilie: 

А, и еще у Похлебкина в "Кухнях закавказских народов" приводятся рецепты азербайджанских пловов.

----------

Буль (26.10.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Во многих китайских забегаловках именно так и готовят рис - в рисоварке.


Думаю, что во всех. И у китайца дома это практически обязательный девайс.

----------

AndyZ (26.10.2012), Падма Осел (26.10.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> Да, при больших количествах готовки это важно. Но на 2-4 порции? Есть ли смысл?


По поводу оставшегося риса. У китайцев есть рецепты, когда нужно использовать рис, который уже где-то день постоял, и стал суховатым. Например, как в этом рецепте. Только рис лучше использовать не свежий а именно вчерашний.

----------


## Топпер

> Яйцо в крутую с гречкой, это очень вкусно 
> 
> Кстати, раз уж речь зашла о кулинарии, кто-нибудь может поделится рецептом, как готовить рис, что б был рассыпчатый? А то у меня все время как каша получается. От чего это зависит, от способа готовки, или от самого риса?


И от того и от другого.
Для рассыпчатости лучше брать длиннозёрный рис.

Можно варить "морским способом"

Промываете его хорошенько холодной водой несколько раз (до чистой воды)
Потом заливаете водой в кастрюле. Воды чем больше, чем лучше. Воды можно в 4 - 5 раз больше по объёму.
Варите на среднем огне, периодически помешивая, чтобы не прилипал к донышку.
После вскипания убавляете огонь. Варите примерно минуту. 
Потом снимаете с огня и промываете до чистой воды под краном прямо в кастрюле.
Вновь ставите на огонь. На этот раз делаете его побольше. Кидаете соль по вкусу. Воды вновь должно быть много.
Доводите до кипения и пробуете. Как правило, к моменту закипания или чуть-чуть позже рис получается уже сваренным до приятной кондиции, когда он имеет ещё достаточно крепкие зёрна, которые уже не хрустят, но и не расползаются от прикосновения ложкой.
Аккуратно сливаете воду. 

Если рис сварен правильно, он даже на следщующий день фактически не слипнется. И, конечно ни в коем случае не пользуйтесь рисоварками. Они такой рис никогда не смогут сделать в виду того, что в них вода выкипает, а не сливается. В результате вся клейковина останется на самом же рисе.

----------

Лери (26.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вобщем, надо к какому-нибудь владельцу мультиварки в гости набиться...


Приходите к нам в центр. Могу дать рисоварку на пробу.

----------

Буль (26.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, это правильно - варить рис в огромном количестве воды и вынимать, когда он " на зубок"

----------

Топпер- (26.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> По поводу оставшегося риса. У китайцев есть рецепты, когда нужно использовать рис, который уже где-то день постоял, и стал суховатым. Например, как в этом рецепте. Только рис лучше использовать не свежий а именно вчерашний.


Ну у китайцев что только не используется. Даже яйца, которые год в песке пролежали  :Smilie:

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Вобщем, надо к какому-нибудь владельцу мультиварки в гости набиться...


будете в Паттайе,заходите  :Smilie:  У нас рис в доме едттри раза в день  :Wink:

----------

Буль (26.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Промываете его хорошенько холодной водой несколько раз (до чистой воды)
> Потом заливаете водой в кастрюле. Воды чем больше, чем лучше. Воды можно в 4 - 5 раз больше по объёму.
> Варите на среднем огне, периодически помешивая, чтобы не прилипал к донышку.
> После вскипания убавляете огонь. Варите примерно минуту. 
> Потом снимаете с огня и промываете до чистой воды под краном прямо в кастрюле.
> Вновь ставите на огонь. На этот раз делаете его побольше. Кидаете соль по вкусу. Воды вновь должно быть много.
> Доводите до кипения и пробуете. Как правило, к моменту закипания или чуть-чуть позже рис получается уже сваренным до приятной кондиции, когда он имеет ещё достаточно крепкие зёрна, которые уже не хрустят, но и не расползаются от прикосновения ложкой.
> Аккуратно сливаете воду. 
> 
> Если рис сварен правильно, он даже на следщующий день фактически не слипнется. И, конечно ни в коем случае не пользуйтесь рисоварками. Они такой рис никогда не смогут сделать в виду того, что в них вода выкипает, а не сливается. В результате вся клейковина останется на самом же рисе.


Вот я именно за это люблю мультиварку, что над ней не надо стоять. А тут - помешай, убавь, слей, налей - за это время столько других дел можно сделать. 
Рис, кстати, не слипается, в следующий раз как буду варить - выложу фото.

----------

Буль (26.10.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну у китайцев что только не используется. Даже яйца, которые год в песке пролежали


Не в песке, а в глине с известью. Очень вкусно, кстати  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Ванчук (27.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот я именно за это люблю мультиварку, что над ней не надо стоять. А тут - помешай, убавь, слей, налей - за это время столько других дел можно сделать. 
> Рис, кстати, не слипается, в следующий раз как буду варить - выложу фото.


Специально стоять не нужно. Вот подойти три-четыре раза да, требуется, но это несложно.

----------

Пема Дролкар (26.10.2012)

----------


## sergey

> как готовить рис, что б был рассыпчатый?


От риса наверное тоже зависит. Я готовлю в основном простейшие блюда, но рассыпчатый рис это на мой взгляд несложно, наверное большинство знают. Такой вариант: нужно налить столько воды, чтобы в процессе варки она вся впиталась и выпарилась. Есть какие-то правила, сколько это, я их не помню, наливаю обычно на глаз, кажется при небольшом количестве риса - сколько риса по высоте, на столько и вода должна быть выше. Если чуть меньше - это не страшно, можно в процессе из чайника чуть долить, если вода выпарилась, а рис еще не готов. И второе - не перемешивать, не трогать рис во время варки. Варить под крышкой понятно. 
Ну а если много воды - ну тогда получится более кашеобразный и можно себе сказать например: "отлично! для разнообразия у меня сегодня густая рисовая каша.".))
P.S. Да, обычно я варю "круглый" рис, это относится к нему, но с "длинным" по-моему примерно так же всё.)

----------

Буль (26.10.2012), Лери (26.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Рис также можно варить на парУ - в пароварке,это просто две кастрюльки - одна с отверстиями или сеткой над другой с водой. Я вообще так практически все варю. Ничего не пригорит и не сгорит, даже, если подойти забудешь. Уровень воды   в нижней можно любой.

----------

Падма Осел (26.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> По поводу оставшегося риса. У китайцев есть рецепты, когда нужно использовать рис, который уже где-то день постоял, и стал суховатым. Например, как в этом рецепте. Только рис лучше использовать не свежий а именно вчерашний.


Гхм... обычно я не ем приготовленную вчера еду... Аскеты, извините меня  :Frown:

----------

Пема Ванчук (27.10.2012), Пема Дролкар (27.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Если рис сварен правильно, он даже на следщующий день фактически не слипнется. И, конечно ни в коем случае не пользуйтесь рисоварками. Они такой рис никогда не смогут сделать в виду того, что в них вода выкипает, а не сливается. В результате вся клейковина останется на самом же рисе.


Если рис кидать в кипящую воду, то клейковина сверху подварится, и не выпустит клейковину изнутри. Таким образом она в зерне медленно приготовится, и зерно останется вкусным. В данном же случае зерно, скорее всего, полопается, клейковина выйдет, и её придётся смывать. Рис получится рассыпчатым, но лишится вкуса. Можно посмотреть на это зерно под лупой -- оно будет похоже на попкорн. Но из-за этого такой рис может принять в себя больше бульона или соуса.

Это я к тому, что сваренный таким образом рис не во все блюда подойдёт.

----------

Пема Дролкар (27.10.2012), Топпер- (27.10.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Промываете его хорошенько холодной водой несколько раз (до чистой воды)


А вот тут как раз есть хитрость. Ставить его нужно надолго под тонкую струю.

----------

Топпер- (27.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А вот тут как раз есть хитрость. Ставить его нужно надолго под тонкую струю.


Примерно так и делаю.



> Если рис кидать в кипящую воду, то клейковина сверху подварится, и не выпустит клейковину изнутри. Таким образом она в зерне медленно приготовится, и зерно останется вкусным. В данном же случае зерно, скорее всего, полопается, клейковина выйдет, и её придётся смывать. Рис получится рассыпчатым, но лишится вкуса. Можно посмотреть на это зерно под лупой -- оно будет похоже на попкорн. Но из-за этого такой рис может принять в себя больше бульона или соуса.
> 
> Это я к тому, что сваренный таким образом рис не во все блюда подойдёт.


Не знал. Действительно получается практически безвкусным. Тайцам мой рис не нравился. А мне не нравился тайский - липкий.

----------

Буль (27.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> А вот тут как раз есть хитрость. Ставить его нужно надолго под тонкую струю.


В чём смысл этого действия?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В чём смысл этого действия?


Абсолютно никакого.

----------


## Буль

> Абсолютно никакого.


Благодарю.

----------


## Neroli

Я фотку риса в мультиварке обещала, вот она:

В серединке рис кажется розоватым, это глюк, или моя тень  :Smilie: 
Получилось как всегда очень вкусно.

----------

Арина (31.10.2012), Буль (10.02.2014)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

Вообще, на мой взгляд - каши можно и нужно смешивать.
Рис - пшено - горох - перловка - маш - цельный овес 
хорошо миксуются в любых комбинациях. Туда же можно и орешков набрасывать. Ну или проростков допустим. Не далее как сегодня утром кушал - пшено-овес-арахис. Овес просто так - грубоват, пшено - пресновато, а вместе - нормально. Опять же - крупы разные по фактуре - жевать приятно....

Отдельно от всего этого для меня - гречка....

Что касается риса - от слипания при выкипинии воды его сильно жиры спасают....

----------

Топпер- (31.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Я фотку риса в мультиварке обещала, вот она:
> Вложение 11304
> В серединке рис кажется розоватым, это глюк, или моя тень 
> Получилось как всегда очень вкусно.


Видите, как он у Вас блестит? Это лишняя вода. Рис её обязательно впитает и станет клейким. Либо Вы льёте излишнюю воду, либо мультиварка варит рис при излишней температуре, рис не успевает впитать всю воду. Точнее не скажу, нужно пробовать зерно.

P.S. Пожалуйста, не обижайтесь на моё письмо! Я совсем не за тем пишу, чтобы Вас задеть, но лишь для результата.

P.P.S. По поводу розового цвета: наверное, Вы снимали это фотокамерой телефона?  :Wink:

----------

Вова Л. (31.10.2012), Топпер- (31.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Вообще, на мой взгляд - каши можно и нужно смешивать.
> Рис - пшено - горох - перловка - маш - цельный овес 
> хорошо миксуются в любых комбинациях. Туда же можно и орешков набрасывать. Ну или проростков допустим. Не далее как сегодня утром кушал - пшено-овес-арахис. Овес просто так - грубоват, пшено - пресновато, а вместе - нормально. Опять же - крупы разные по фактуре - жевать приятно....


Каждое зерно готовится в индивидуальном тепловом режиме. А уже потом смешивается. Попробуйте так сделать, и Вы удивитесь разнице во вкусе.




> Что касается риса - от слипания при выкипинии воды его сильно жиры спасают....


Я бы сказал: маскируют. Жиры действительно не дают рису склеиваться, но, если рис "желает" склеиться -- то можно его выбрасывать (если это не требуется для блюда). т.к. он, очевидно, уже потерял вкус.

----------

Владимир Баскаков (31.10.2012), Топпер- (31.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Видите, как он у Вас блестит? Это лишняя вода. Рис её обязательно впитает и станет клейким. Либо вы льёте излишнюю воду, либо мультиварка варит рис при излишней температуре, рис не успевает впитать всю воду. Точнее не скажу, нужно пробовать зерно.
> 
> P.S. Пожалуйста, не обижайтесь на моё письмо! Я совсем не за тем пишу, чтобы Вас задеть, но лишь для результата.


Бао, возможно это сливочное масло блестит. Знала бы о спец. эффектах, сначала бы сфоткала, а потом масло... Он не становится клейким и на след. день, чесслово. Если вдруг до завтра не весь съесться - будет фото.

зы: А вы не обижайтесь, что я вами спорю, ну нравится мне этот рис ))

----------

Буль (31.10.2012), Топпер- (31.10.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> P.P.S. По поводу розового цвета: наверное, Вы снимали это фотокамерой телефона?


Так и есть. Телефоны склонны видеть все в розовом свете? ))

----------

Арина (31.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В серединке рис кажется розоватым, это глюк, или моя тень 
> Получилось как всегда очень вкусно.


Это Аура Нероли :Smilie:  Думаю, с такой аурой можно даже без пароварки рис варить :Smilie:  Посмотрел на сухой рис - он и трансформировался.

----------

Арина (31.10.2012), Топпер- (31.10.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Так и есть. Телефоны склонны видеть все в розовом свете? ))


Не все  :Smilie:  Зависит от чипа и матрицы. Особенно этим "страдают" HTC и Nokia. У Вас такой?

Для меня странно, что я по виду не определил что в рис добавили масло, тем более сливочное. Оно отнюдь не бесцветно. Но спишем всё на телефон с его розовыми очками, ладно?  :Wink:

----------


## Lanky

Способ варки риса, узнанный много лет назад, в студ.общаге. Сейчас использую басмати, но, вероятно, подходит для всех видов, кроме Парабойлед.
В кастрюльке с толстым дном хорошенько тостирую рис в топлёном масле. Заливаю кипятком, равным по объёму. Быстренько перемешать и закрыть крышкой, оставив вариться в теч.5 мин на самом малом огне. Перемешать (в этот момент можно рис посолить) и снова оставить под крышкой еще на 5 мин. 
Получается рассыпчато и вкусно, подходит как для салатов, так и как гарнир.

----------

Буль (31.10.2012), Топпер- (01.11.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Способ варки риса, узнанный много лет назад, в студ.общаге. Сейчас использую басмати, но, вероятно, подходит для всех видов, кроме Парабойлед.


А что такое Парабойлед?




> В кастрюльке с толстым дном хорошенько тостирую рис в топлёном масле.


А что это за процесс -- тостирование?




> Заливаю кипятком, равным по объёму. Быстренько перемешать и закрыть крышкой, оставив вариться в теч.5 мин на самом малом огне. Перемешать (в этот момент можно рис посолить) и снова оставить под крышкой еще на 5 мин.



А сухой рис дойдёт на медленном огне за 10 минут?




> Получается рассыпчато и вкусно, подходит как для салатов, так и как гарнир.


В салате топлёное масло мешать не будет?

----------


## Lanky

> А что такое Парабойлед?
> 
> 
> 
> А что это за процесс -- тостирование?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Парабойлед это рис предварительно  замоченный и потом слегка обработанный паром. Таким образом укорачивается процесс готовки законченного блюда и рис сохраняет большую часть питательных веществ.

Тостировать - поджаривать до сухо-хрустящего состояния. 

Басмати  тонкий почти прозрачный продаётся уже чистым. Другие сорта хорошо бы помыть и высушить на тряпочке. Влаги, полученной в процессе мытья ( классически в 7 водах  :Smilie:  )
вполне хватает. 

Масло должно быть хорошо разогретое, я беру 20-30 гр. на 200 гр. чашку сухого риса. По достижении готовности риса масло практически не чувствуется. Рис получается сухо-рассыпчатым. 

В горячее масло перед рисом можно вбросить щепотку шафрана. На любителя.
На упаковке всегда пишут если рис подвергся предварительной обработке. 
Тайбонет тоже не промываю, хорошо получается, и в салат замечательно вписывается. Басмати всё-таки какой-то....басмати.

----------

Буль (01.11.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Не все  Зависит от чипа и матрицы. Особенно этим "страдают" HTC и Nokia. У Вас такой?


Нет. Скорее такой





> Для меня странно, что я по виду не определил что в рис добавили масло, тем более сливочное. Оно отнюдь не бесцветно. Но спишем всё на телефон с его розовыми очками, ладно?


Ладно  :Smilie: 
Кстати, в жизни рис не так блестит как на фото. На вкус от сухой и упругий. Таким об был тем же вечером:

----------

Буль (02.11.2012)

----------


## Бертран Рододендронов

Простой рецепт приготовления риса .* Важный момент* кастрюля для приготовления должна быть с толстым дном ( иначе есть вероятность что подгорит) 

1) 1 стакан риса (круглого) залить кипятком и оставить на 30 минут.
2) Промыть рис, в кастрюле (или в казане)  растопить сливочное масло.
3) Промытый рис, чуть-чуть обжариваем в кастрюле с растопленым маслом  (просто что бы зернышки риса пропитались маслом)
4) Заливаем 1 стаканом кипятка (получается 1 стакан запареного риса, на 1 стакан воды) Добавляем соль если надо.
5) На сильном огне держим рис минуты 3-4 
6) Закрываем крышкой, выключаем плиту, оставляем доходить минут 15.
7) Через 15 минут открываем крышку и даем лишней влаге уйти, если она осталась.

----------


## Николас

> Я фотку риса в мультиварке обещала, вот она:
> Вложение 11304
> В серединке рис кажется розоватым, это глюк, или моя тень 
> Получилось как всегда очень вкусно.


А черненькие палочки - это червячки? Извините.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Николас

-А почему рис так популярен в Азии?
-А гречка это хорошо?

 :Confused:

----------


## Бертран Рододендронов

> -А почему рис так популярен в Азии?


Потому что шарят чуваки) 



> -А гречка это хорошо?


Гречневая каша - мать наша)

----------

